# Please identify this bow.



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Looks like a Hoyt TD2 with a high wrist plastic grip. The TD had the all-metal grip. This one looks like it's been repainted, and altered a bit to fit the Nishizawa limbs. The thumb screws look a bit farther towards the riser ends, and the limb bolts are not Hoyt.

It might be a Sky Medalist as well. If you can show a pic from the front that would help.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Stash.
I've just found out from another site that it is a TD2.
The reason you can see differences is that it was made by my father inlaw as he couldn't afford a Hoyt at the time,but he could sand cast an machine his own copy.He also made all the fittings once he recieved the limbs from Japan,an those limbs were the first Carbons to ever enter NZ.
The bow was used to win the NZ FITA masters in 79/80.
My father in law "Mike" left it rough finished as a bit of a mind game with the local snobs,,,it obviously worked.
It's sat in a case since then,until I got it a few days ago.
Thanks again.
Jack.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

uhmmmm I would say OLD>>>>>>>>>>>>>:wink:


----------

